

Alfred Dev Doctor – An Alfred workflow for documentation search - skattyadz
http://wemakeawesomesh.it/alfred-dev-doctor/

======
dave1010uk
This reminds me of Mozilla's Ubiquity a few years ago [1]. You could write
commands for it with JavaScript that would make http requests as you type and
render bits of HTML. It seems Ubiquity no longer exists, which is a shame.

I'd love to see something like this that integrates with the browser or
command line. Perhaps Ubuntu's Unity comes close.

[1] <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Ubiquity>

------
eknkc
It seems great. Thanks.

Is there any possibility to integrate this with Dash? (<http://kapeli.com>). I
like having offline documentation and being able to search dash via alfred
with suggestions would be great.

~~~
bogdansrc2
Hi, Dash's developer here. Dash actually now has a Alfred 2 workflow very
similar to the one above. In a nutshell, the Alfred 2 workflow performs the
search in Dash in the background and shows the results inside Alfred.

This is what it looks like: <http://cl.ly/image/0h2r0d3b1c2h>. This is how you
get it: <https://twitter.com/kapeli/status/316074209568755712>.

It's still in beta, so do expect some bugs (although no bugs have been
reported so far). If you absolutely don't like betas, wait for the next update
of Dash (version 1.8.2).

------
avolcano
Oh man, I've been holding off on upgrading Alfred for a while because I didn't
see the point, and now I'm upgrading so I can download a free add-on. This is
an honest killer app for Alfred's new workflow feature.

~~~
sydlawrence
thanks :)

------
karka91
I clicked the link, I saw something I might like and would use but I found
absolutely no instructions or information on how to actually use the
downloaded archive. Is it mac only? How do you run it?

~~~
sydlawrence
It requires alfred, it does state that just below the download link. Alfred is
only on mac, yes.

------
wodow
Are there any tools that can read most standard formats of library
documentation (cross-language) and then present it all in a standardised way,
e.g. in a locally hosted web app?

~~~
micampe
I use Dash <http://kapeli.com/>

The only annoying thing is that it updates so frequently to add doc sets I
don't care about.

~~~
cabbeer
Anything that's not OS specific, or compatible with linux?

~~~
touristtam
+1 on the aboce comment.

yeah that's great and all but since it is only on OSX do I need to turn to
'burning and looting'?

------
vinceguidry
Rails but not Ruby?

~~~
sydlawrence
yeah sorry, i couldn't find a simple ruby api doc to use. Feel free to file a
pull request though.

(I'm not a ruby nor rails dev)

